# پایگاه‌های داده > SQL Server > SQL Server Integration Services - SSIS >  نمایش خطا در ssis

## rahimi.mohamad24

سلام
برای ذخیره ی خطاها در ssis چه روشی را پیشنهاد میکنید؟
خطاها برای نمایش به کاربر می باشد،و خواسته شده که آنها را در یک گرید نمایش دهم .بنابراین باید برای کاربر قابل فهم باشد،مثلااسم فایلی که در انتقال دچار خطا شده و.....

اگر فایلی دچار حطا شد،آیا این امکان وجود دارد که package، چند بار روی آن عملیات را انجام دهد؟

----------


## hameeei

> سلام
> برای ذخیره ی خطاها در ssis چه روشی را پیشنهاد میکنید؟
> خطاها برای نمایش به کاربر می باشد،و خواسته شده که آنها را در یک گرید نمایش دهم .بنابراین باید برای کاربر قابل فهم باشد،مثلااسم فایلی که در انتقال دچار خطا شده و.....
> 
> اگر فایلی دچار حطا شد،آیا این امکان وجود دارد که package، چند بار روی آن عملیات را انجام دهد؟


دوست عزیز در اینجا روشی برای ثبت Errorها و سایر رویدادها در SSIS بیان شده است.
http://learnbi.ir/1391/09/09/post-25/

learnbi.ir

----------

